# My new babies!



## Trixyvixen (Dec 27, 2016)

So yesterday I got my new babies. There were supposed to be 6 does and 3 bucks but one of the does was not a doe  Four of them are a bit smaller and younger than the others but they are the ones who I can handle more. They came from a pet store and the others came from Petco. They are all so beautiful too. Im not quite sure of some colors but still thought they were beautiful.
My big male is a brown and white named Dodger. My other males are a PEW named Pip, a champagne or lilac and white named Simba and I think a silver brown agouti named Declan. The girls are a himi named Aurora, a black self named Onyx, a silver girl who Im stumped on color named Juliet, an agouti named Coco and a black piebald named Navi! 
Right now Dodger is with Aurora and Onyx, who are very bonded females, so we will see what happens!


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Awesome! Sounds like some beautiful mice. : )


----------

